# iLife '06 System Requirements



## MacMaster (Jan 22, 2006)

I recently purchased iLife '06 for my iMac G5 running 10.3.9

I can't seem to install the new iDVD themes.

I know there are some restrictions ie: "Mac OS X v10.4.4 required for iMovie HD themes, iPhoto photocasts, and iChat recording in GarageBand".

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/ilife/systemrequirements.html



> Mac OS X v10.4.4 required for iMovie HD themes, iPhoto Photocast publishing, and iChat recording in GarageBand.
> iChat video conferencing requires broadband Internet connection; fees may apply


Why don't you just buy OS X 10.4x?

D


----------



## MacMaster (Jan 22, 2006)

*Five Star Apple Tech Support*

I contacted Apple Support and and they confirmed that all of the iDVD 6 Themes should be available for 10.3.9 users - so no need to purchase 10.4

I spent about 1 Hour on the phone with Apple Tech Support in California. We never did figure out why the files would not load properly - but we did find a work around. This involved trashing the file located in Library->Receipts->iDVDThemes.pkg

So my hat's off to the guys at Apple Tech Support. They may not know all of the answers, buy were very patient in helping me work the problem and find a resolve.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

*Requirements:* G4, G5, or Intel Core Duo processor (733 MHz or faster for iDVD); 256 MB RAM (512 MB Recommended); Mac OS 10.3.9 or later (a few features such as photocasting in iPhoto and themes in iMovie, require Mac OS 10.4.4)


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

if you have .Mac then TIger would be a good upgrade.... photocasting RULES!!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

MacMaster said:


> I contacted Apple Support and and they confirmed that all of the iDVD 6 Themes should be available for 10.3.9 users - so no need to purchase 10.4



If that's all you wanted, Then I'm glad to hear that you managed to get it to work alright.
Still...I'd think of getting 10.4 sometime in the future if I were you.

D


----------



## MacMaster (Jan 22, 2006)

*iLife '06 DVD Themes*

Sounds like everyone is really enthusiastic about running Tiger on their Mac.

I have three Macs already running on Tiger except for my iMac G5 SuperDrive. I had a particular project that I wanted to try out the new iDVD Themes. It was just strange that for some reason the new iDVD '06 themes would did not load.

While on the phone with Apple Support, I did ask if upgrading to Tiger would have made a difference and in this case he indicated that it probably would not.

So for what its worth, if anyone has trouble loading all of the new features from iLife '06, there is a work around. Tiger is not the answer.


----------

